# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  احلى كُشري من تحت دياتي ..

## همس الصمت

*[IMG]http://moseqar2002.***********/top10.gif[/IMG]*
يعطيك العاافيه بوركت جهوودك  
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*صباحكم / مسائكم احلى من العسل ومن السكر ..*
*جايبة الكم كشري من تحت دياتي وبطريقتي الخاصة* 
*لذيذ مرة واسهل منو مافي* 
*بس قولوا إن شاء الله تطلع الصورة*
*عشان تشوفون كيف شكلوا منشان يعجبكم وتتحسروا ...* 
*ويالله ماراح اطول عليكم وبخليكم مع الكشري بتاعي ..* 

*المكونات :*
*كيس معكرونة مسلوق / كأس عدس مسلوق نصف السلق*
*كأس أرز مسلوق نصف السلق / كأس شعيرية محمصة* 
*كأس لحم مفروم ومسلوق / حبتين جزر مقطعة مكعبات*
*4 حبات بصل مفرومة ناعم / حبة فليفلة مقطعة مكعبات* 
*ملح / بهارات .* 
*طريقة سلق اللحم :* 
*يوضع اللحم في وعاء مع كمية من البهارات وتترك على النار حتى ينشف الماء .* 

*الطريقة :* 
*1/ تخلط المعكرونة والعدس والارز مع بعضها البعض ويصب عليها مقدار فنجان زيت وتترك جانباً .*
*2/ يحمر البصل في زيت ساخن حتى يذبل ويصبح لونه ذهبي .*
*3/ نضع عليه الجزر ونقلبة معه قليلاً ثم نضع الفليفلة وتقلب حتى تذبل .*
*4/ نضع عليه اللحم المفروم ويقلب قليلاً ثم نضع عليه البهارات والملح .*
*5/ نأخذ الخلطة ونضعها على المكونات التي خلطناها مسبقاً .*
*6/ و أ**خيراً نضع الشعيرية على المكونات السابقة وبعدها* 
*نضع عليها مقدار نصف كأس ماء وبه بهارات*
*وملح .*
*7/ يوضع القدر على الفرن ويترك حتى ينشف الماء .*
*وطبعاً ماننسى نقلبها بين فترة والثانيه .* 

*وعلى قلوبكم بالف عافية*
*وأتمنى تنال إعجابكم ..*
*ويالله انتظر رايكم فيه .*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

شكله مررررررررررررررره لذيذ


تسلم ايدك ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## سـلـوان

*يمـ يموو..*

*سـلمت الأيــادي..*

*لكن مـا طلعت الصـورة..*
*ربي يعطيك العافية ولااا هنت على هيك طبق..*

*لااا عدمنا جديدكِ..*

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي هـــــمووووسه
ع هيك طبق روووعه 
يعطيك العااافيه بجد جوعتيييييييييييني :embarrest:  
يللا انتظر نصيبي ماتقبل اعذااار ..ومايحتاااج العنوااان لم يتغير  :toung:  :embarrest: ههههه
يعطيك العااافيه ياااقلبي ولاحرمنا روووعة جديد اكلاتك الشهيييييييييه 
دووووم ننتظر الجديد
موفقه
[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/zKl88916.gif[/IMG]

----------


## همس الصمت

> شكله مررررررررررررررره لذيذ
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك ويعطيك الف عافيه



 
*الله يعافيكِ غلا*
*وماننحرم من هيك طلة ..*
*تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *يمـ يموو..*
> 
> *سـلمت الأيــادي..* 
> *لكن مـا طلعت الصـورة..*
> *ربي يعطيك العافية ولااا هنت على هيك طبق..* 
> 
> *لااا عدمنا جديدكِ..*



 
*الله يسلمك خيتووووو*
*الف شكر لكِ لتنوير صفحتي ..*
*أطيب التحايا ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> حبيبتي هـــــمووووسه
> ع هيك طبق روووعه 
> يعطيك العااافيه بجد جوعتيييييييييييني 
> يللا انتظر نصيبي ماتقبل اعذااار ..ومايحتاااج العنوااان لم يتغير ههههه
> يعطيك العااافيه ياااقلبي ولاحرمنا روووعة جديد اكلاتك الشهيييييييييه 
> دووووم ننتظر الجديد
> موفقه
> 
> [IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/zKl88916.gif[/IMG]



*يسلم قلبك حبيبتي*
*وتفضلي على البيت وحاضرين لك ولكل الاعضاء* 

*الف شكر لكِ لتعطير صفحتي بهذا المرور العطر ،*
*لاعدمت هيك طلة ..*
*تحياااااااااااااااااااااتي القلبية لك ..*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الشكر والتقدير  لك ِ غاليتي همس على هذة الوصفة الراقية
ربي يعطيك ِ مليون الف عافية
دمتِ متالقة

----------


## همس الصمت

> الشكر والتقدير لك ِ غاليتي همس على هذة الوصفة الراقية
> ربي يعطيك ِ مليون الف عافية
> 
> دمتِ متالقة



 
*الله يعافيكِ حبيبتي*
*والف شكر لتواجدكِ المشرف في صفحتي ..*
*تحياتي ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلم الايااااااادي همس*
*شكله روووووووعه وشهي وباين عالطعم لذييذ*
*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه*
*وتسلمييين ع الوصفه الطيبه*
*لاعدمنا جديدج*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *تسلم الايااااااادي همس*
> 
> *شكله روووووووعه وشهي وباين عالطعم لذييذ*
> *الله يعطيج الف عاافيه*
> *وتسلمييين ع الوصفه الطيبه*
> *لاعدمنا جديدج*
> 
> *تحياااااتي*



 
*الله يسلم قلبك حبيبتي*
*شرفني تواجدكِ العطر فر هذه الصفحة*
*اطيب التحايااا لكِ خيتو .*

----------


## ايات الروح

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/352-Thanks.gif[/IMG]

----------


## مالكة الاحزان

ويعطيك الله العافية وبصراحة عشان ابري دمتي نسخت هذا المقطع وشكرا

----------


## همس الصمت

> [img]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/352-thanks.gif[/img]



 
*الشكر لكِ انتِ غاليتي*
*لتنوير هذه الصفحه وتعطيرها*
*بمروركِ العطر ..*
*تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتي ...*

----------


## همس الصمت

> ويعطيك الله العافية وبصراحة عشان ابري دمتي نسخت هذا المقطع وشكرا



 

*الله يعافيكِ خيتوووو*
*والله لايحرمنا من هيك طلة*
*أطيب التحايا لكِ ...*

----------


## شوق المحبة

ماش ـــاء الله ع ــليش همووس ــووا ،،


طباخ ـــك لا يــ ع ــلى عليه  :ongue: 


إي بس هالمررره لاتـنــ س ــيني >> إررفــ ع ــي ليي صــ ح ــن  :ranting: >> لوووول ههههههه ..


ع ـــطاكِ ربي الف صــ ح ــة وع ــافية ..


مووفقة دووم ..


دمتي في ح ــفظه ..

----------


## سيناريو

*أوووووووووو خساره ماطلعت الصورة* 
*تسلم دياتك حبيبتي هموووووسه* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عافية* 
*بانتظار طبخة جديده من فوق ههههه اقصد من تحت دياتك* 

*ماننحرم منك*
* خالص تحياتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

> ماش ـــاء الله ع ــليش همووس ــووا ،، 
> 
> طباخ ـــك لا يــ ع ــلى عليه  
> 
> إي بس هالمررره لاتـنــ س ــيني >> إررفــ ع ــي ليي صــ ح ــن >> لوووول ههههههه .. 
> 
> ع ـــطاكِ ربي الف صــ ح ــة وع ــافية .. 
> 
> مووفقة دووم .. 
> ...



 
*صحنك مرفوع انتي بس تعالي البيت*
*يعطيك الف عافية شوق*
*لتنوير صفحتي*
*وتعطيرها بهذا المرور المعطر بالورد والياسمين*
*أطيب التحايا لك* 
*ودمتي بالف خير ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *أوووووووووو خساره ماطلعت الصورة* 
> 
> *تسلم دياتك حبيبتي هموووووسه* 
> *يعطيك ربي ألف عافية* 
> *بانتظار طبخة جديده من فوق ههههه اقصد من تحت دياتك*  
> *ماننحرم منك*
> 
> *خالص تحياتي*



 *يسلم قلبك غلا*
*والله يعطيكِ الف عافيه لهذا المرور المشرف*
*وانتظري طبخة من فوق دياتي ولايهمك*
*أطيب وأرق التحايا لكِ سيناريوووو ...*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

يسلموووو حبيبتي
همس الصمت :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 
على الكشري شكله عجييييييييييييييييييب :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
تسلم الأيااااادي خيتووووو :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
الله يعطيج العافيه :ongue:  :ongue:  :ongue: 
تحيااااااتي 
صوت الاكرف

----------


## Sweet Magic

*همس الصمت * 


*تسلم  الايادي  على الطبخ  الحلو * 


*شكلك  طباخه  على اصول * 


*تحيات لك*

----------


## همسات وله

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/346-Thanks.gif[/IMG]

----------


## همس الصمت

> يسلموووو حبيبتي
> 
> همس الصمت
> على الكشري شكله عجييييييييييييييييييب
> تسلم الأيااااادي خيتووووو
> الله يعطيج العافيه
> تحيااااااتي 
> صوت الاكرف



 
*يسل قلبك حبيبتي*
* نورتي صفحتي يالغلا*
*والله يعطيكِ الف عافية*
*تحياتي لك خيتووووو ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *همس الصمت* 
> 
> 
> *تسلم الايادي على الطبخ الحلو* 
> 
> 
> *شكلك طباخه على اصول* 
> 
> 
> *تحيات لك*



*الله يسلم قلبك حبيبتي*
*وعلى الطبخ أعجبك*
*واذا حابه تجربي تعالي * 
*يعطيكِ العافية خيتووو ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> [img]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/346-thanks.gif[/img]



 
*الشكر لكِ غاليتي على هذا المرور المشرف*
*اطيب التحايا لك ..*

----------


## مضادات الحنين



----------


## همس الصمت

*مضادات الحنين*
*الاروع هو تواجدك هنا خيتووو*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

هموسه حبيبتي ..
لا ما أقدر على كده ..
ترى أنا ضعيفه أمام الأكل خصوصاً اللذيذ ..
وأنا أبي أعمل رجييييييم ..  :sad2: 
بس شسوي ..
أوكيه راح أعمل رجيم ..
بس بعد ما أجرب طريقتك للكشري ..
امممممممم  :wink: 
تسلمي غناتي 
وتسلم دياتك

----------


## همس الصمت

> هموسه حبيبتي ..
> 
> لا ما أقدر على كده ..
> ترى أنا ضعيفه أمام الأكل خصوصاً اللذيذ ..
> وأنا أبي أعمل رجييييييم .. 
> بس شسوي ..
> أوكيه راح أعمل رجيم ..
> بس بعد ما أجرب طريقتك للكشري ..
> امممممممم 
> ...



هلا أمنيات مجروحه
يسعدني مروركِ في صفحاتي
هذا شرف لي حبيبتي
وبلا رجيم طبخي لايقاوم ترى .. :wink: 
الله يعطيك العافيه
 دمتي بخير ...

----------


## عبق الجوري

لذيذ , ومشهي 
خلاص حجزت لي صحن , المرة الجاية أذا سويتيه أحسبيني 
خيتوه همس الصمت 
يسلموا على الطبق اللذيذ , ويعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## همس الصمت

> لذيذ , ومشهي 
> خلاص حجزت لي صحن , المرة الجاية أذا سويتيه أحسبيني 
> خيتوه همس الصمت 
> يسلموا على الطبق اللذيذ , ويعطيك ألف عافية



 
هلا وغلا بعبق الجوري
اي خيتو ولا يهمك الصحن حطيناه على جنب ..
الف شكر لهذا التشريف ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## روحانيات

يسلموووووووووووووووو

تسلم الانامل

بالعافيه

----------


## حكايا الشموع

سلمت يدااااااااااك


اختي..


** همس الصمت **


وماننحرم من اطباقك الشهيه ^__________^


تحيااتي..


** الــــــــــــــــورد الناعم **

----------


## همس الصمت

> يسلموووووووووووووووو
> 
> تسلم الانامل 
> 
> بالعافيه



 
الله يسلمك يارب
الف شكر خيتو على التشريف 
بالمرور العطر
دمتي بخير ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> سلمت يدااااااااااك 
> 
> اختي.. 
> 
> ** همس الصمت ** 
> 
> وماننحرم من اطباقك الشهيه ^__________^ 
> 
> تحيااتي.. 
> ...



 
هلا والله بيك خيتي
تسلمي حبيبتي على المرور العطر
الله لايحرمنا من هيك طلة حلوة
الله يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## الملاك الابيض

شكله لذيد بس الكشري حقي احلى

----------


## همس الصمت

> شكله لذيد بس الكشري حقي احلى



 
يسلموا على المرور 
وأكيد ما حد يقول عن لبنته حامضه 
وعن طباخه مو لذيذ ..
يعطيك العافيه خيتو ..

----------

